# Bay Central Marina



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi, Im thinking about purchasing a studio apartment at the Bay Central, Marina. Does anyone have an aprtment there? Is it a goo investment in your opinion? Any thought would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi i have an apartment in Bay Central 3+ beds marina facing which will be ready from 15 June and then available to be rented. I am not an expert but think the lcoation s very good centre of the marina with easy access to the beach too. Real estate in Dubai suffered like the rest of the world and will take time to recover. I think you need to think long term for any investment.

Rgds


----------



## Daliam (May 11, 2012)

Hello 

I was actually wondering if bay central is good or not, I'm looking to rent a studio or one bedroom in the marina and found good deals in bay central but I guess it's not ready yet


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Looking at pictures of the interior (and exterior) it looks like an absolute dump with corners being cut all over the place. Select Group properties are notoriously bad investments.


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Daliam said:


> Hello
> 
> I was actually wondering if bay central is good or not, I'm looking to rent a studio or one bedroom in the marina and found good deals in bay central but I guess it's not ready yet


Hi - I am no fan of Select Group as a developer but some of the internal photos that I have seen are not too bad. May be best to book a viewing then you can make your own mind up... as they say it costs nothing to look.


----------



## Abdul_B (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey guys, I work for a Property Consultancy in Dubai....I personally would make sure that proper snagging is taken out prior to handover for those that haven't received their apartments yet. If you're thinking of buying....I'd rent for a year first and test out the water


----------



## Brit752 (Aug 14, 2012)

Tropic said:


> Hi, Im thinking about purchasing a studio apartment at the Bay Central, Marina. Does anyone have an aprtment there? Is it a goo investment in your opinion? Any thought would be greatly appreciated


Tropic, I strongly recommend that you get your apartment measured because some of my friends found out that their properties were significantly smaller than what was agreed on in the SPA


----------

